
If my startup fails, this is my cover letter for my next employer - raffi
http://killall.dashnine.org/2009/02/i-may-need-a-new-job-because-my-boss-is-a-jerk/
======
lionhearted
I think this joking, but remember this anyways:

No one gives a damn about "I, I, I, me, me, me..."

"I did xyz... and I want xyz... and for me, I want... and I do... and I'm..."

People want, "...for you, can be done... value to you... profit to you...
minimal risk to you... incentive-based, so you only pay me as work is
delivered..."

People are persuaded by appealing to their own interests. If you give an I/me
centric story to persuade a savvy business person to do something, you're
instantly getting written off 90%+ of the time. If you can show someone that
you can do amazing things for them, they'll choose you and you profit.

~~~
dangrover
Well, the whole conceit of the piece is that the guy is his own horrible boss,
but could presumably be as effective working for someone else who appreciates
his ethic. The whole thing could be a lot more direct if the goal was to
persuade, but then the humor would be lost.

------
mtrichardson
You definitely have to read the entire article. I assumed it was some
dailywtf-style rant until the last paragraph.

~~~
byrneseyeview
You do? I thought the punchline was clear by the middle of the second
paragraph. I _wanted_ not to know, but eh.

------
raffi
I submitted this yesterday and pulled it after 20 minutes. This was written in
jest to capture my feelings the day before I announced my product here.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
I'm glad that it was in jest; you may convince someone that you'd work just as
hard for them as you did for yourself. I doubt that is a situation most people
would enjoy, especially as the first job after a folded startup.

------
matthewer
This is pretty funny because I am in a similar situation, and have been
wondering how the hell I am going to explain the last two years of my life.
Could anyone in HR really understand what it is like to start a company?

~~~
chollida1
> Could anyone in HR really understand what it is like to start a company?

Odd that you would assume that anyone in HR is incapable of starting their own
company.

------
cmos
This was extremely fun to read. I love it. It helps people to understand that
working for a startup probably won't bring you riches, but it will make you a
better person.

------
patio11
This is one of the best pieces of writing on entrepreneurship I have ever
seen.

------
sgrove
Congratulations to raffi for launching. I enjoyed this piece, and it would
serve its stated purpose very well I believe.

An impressive feat by an impressive individual, it seems. Wish you all the
best!

------
mlLK
Is the author here referring to himself as _his_ boss in third-person? The
last paragraph somewhat implicitly states it but isn't 100% clear. . .no one
else I asked so I felt I obligated to ask it.

~~~
eru
Yes, that's how I read it and most people here seem to operate under the same
assumption.

------
albertcardona
Nice idea--but too long: who would read past the first winning sentences?
Consider the potential employer may have dozens or hundreds of resumes to
read.

